# MKV 2.5L auto mods suggestions



## Reaper27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I know this has been covered quite a bit but I guess I'm still a little confused about what you can actually do to a 2.5 with an auto tranny to mod it and get some more hp? Mine is my DD but I still would like to do a little bit to it to have some fun and get a little more horse out of it. I was looking at various intakes, exhausts, and maybe doing an APR tune. I had also looked into the IE manifold power kit but not sure. Any suggestions from experienced people? Its 2009 MKV btw. Thanks guys


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm 45k miles with c2 stage 2 turbo and no major issues. If I were you I'd get the IE intake manifold setup and their tune. Full exhaust afterward.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Don't buy a short runner intake manifold if you have a Tiptronic car. 
The TCM cannot be flashed and therefore your shift points will stay the same; this means no 7,500rpm redline which is where the SRI makes all its power.

Your best bet would be to start with an intake and then a tune.
For example, a Neuspeed P-Flow intake & United Motorsports tune.
From my experiences, these are the two most effective modifications for Tiptronic transmission 2.5ls.


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Regarding the above post, 

Stock engine stops making power at about 5k RPM (as per IE dyno compared to their stage 2 set up)
With the IE SRI and auto trans, you will still make power from 5k up to the rev limit which I believe is...6800? 

From 6800 to 7500, were literaly talking about a handful of ponies. For the money it's definitely hands down the best mod other than going turbo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

chinapie2 said:


> Regarding the above post,
> 
> Stock engine stops making power at about 5k RPM (as per IE dyno compared to their stage 2 set up)
> With the IE SRI and auto trans, you will still make power from 5k up to the rev limit which I believe is...6800? ...


You must not own a Tiptronic 2.5l. 
Shift points are nowhere near 6,800rpm. 

Again, SRI is useless on Tiptronic cars.


----------



## Reaper27 (Apr 12, 2013)

So one thing that I've been hearing a lot is people using an SRI instead of an CAI. I've always used a CAI set up because I was afraid of heat soaking the engine via the intake. Is the SRI that much better than a CAI for the jettas?


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I shift at 6800 all the time lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Also to reaper above, CAI is a cold air intake, which is essentially swapping out from the factory air intake to a cold air one. A SRI is actually replacing the Intake manifold.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yea I know it's a cold air intake, that's all I've ever used. I've had short rams where you didn't have to replace the manifold.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

chinapie2 said:


> I'm 45k miles with c2 stage 2 turbo and no major issues.


So are you saying you have a 2.5T Automatic?


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

To the above that's correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Also just noticed IE refuses to tune the AT due to the tcm rev limiter which is a shame... You can def still see power gained in the higher RPMs with the manifold, even if it's limited compared to that of a manual trans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm thinking about going with API for my tune


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Reaper27 said:


> Yea I know it's a cold air intake, that's all I've ever used. I've had short rams where you didn't have to replace the manifold.


Just to clarify, when they are saying SRI they mean short runner intake, as in the whole intake manifold.


----------



## Reaper27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh ok, I see what you're saying. I was thinking ya'll were talking about a short ram instead.

To the posters above, I was unaware of a turbo kit that worked with the automatic tranny MKV. How is it so far? Worth the money?



killerbunny said:


> Just to clarify, when they are saying SRI they
> mean short runner intake, as in the whole intake manifold.


----------



## c72k (May 5, 2013)

Does anyone have experience replacing internals? Rather than going forced induction. Are there parts out there to push around 200-225hp? Or is the turbo the only way to get there?


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea there are parts, but it's a lot more $$ that going FI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm in the same boat here. I DD my 2.5 AT and want a little more umph, something to liven it up. What is a good CAI these days? I see Carbonio named a lot with the 2.0T guys. What is a good "chip"? Is a "chip" for our cars something I could install myself? I have a VAG-COM, though limited knowledge of the intricacies of it.

I've been out of the game a while and I'm a MK3 guy so this is all new to me. I have 108k on the car and need another 50k or so out of it but want to have some fun. Only mod is coilovers.


----------



## c72k (May 5, 2013)

So for the FI, are they able to be dds? Or is the reliability questionable? And is the best option the c2 kit?


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been using my mk6 2.5t as a daily for over 45k miles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c72k (May 5, 2013)

Wow, thats awesome. Which turbo are you running?


----------



## chinapie2 (Mar 11, 2011)

C2 stage 2 running 10 pounds of boost 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

If you dont own an automatic, slap any SRI on there with every other bolton and your gonna be making 200+ to the wheels. Higher comp pistons and bigger valves will increase that some but its ALOT of money to do. As for reliability, put any turbo kit on your car and your sacrificing a bit of reliability just because youre adding alot more stress to the engine and other components making things prone to failing or breaking. Lots of things need to be considered when adding FI like clutch/transmission, brakes, motor mounts etc. If you do it right, it can be very reliable, all things considered. Keeping the engine NA will always be more reliable though in the long run. Ive been DDing my Rabbit for about 3 or 4 years now and its pushing right around 200 whp. No major problems to report as of yet.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

tay272 said:


> If you dont own an automatic, slap any SRI on there with every other bolton and your gonna be making 200+ to the wheels. Higher comp pistons and bigger valves will increase that some but its ALOT of money to do. As for reliability, put any turbo kit on your car and your sacrificing a bit of reliability just because youre adding alot more stress to the engine and other components making things prone to failing or breaking. Lots of things need to be considered when adding FI like clutch/transmission, brakes, motor mounts etc. If you do it right, it can be very reliable, all things considered. Keeping the engine NA will always be more reliable though in the long run. Ive been DDing my Rabbit for about 3 or 4 years now and its pushing right around 200 whp. No major problems to report as of yet.


x2.... I have just about every bolt on NA performance part and I beat the sh*t out of my car daily. It takes it like a champ with no problems.


----------

